

OpenFEC - danso
https://github.com/18F/openFEC

======
waterlesscloud
What kind of cleaning is being done here?

~~~
snowwrestler
The data from the FEC is famously messy. Here's a bit of a description from
one of the private orgs that try to clean it up and present it to the public
in a usable form.

[http://influenceexplorer.com/about/methodology/campaign_fina...](http://influenceexplorer.com/about/methodology/campaign_finance)

